# UK nurse - How much experience needed?



## Eightshh (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi I'm a nurse in the UK, newly qualified but would like to go to aus for a year or two to work and travel. Does anyone know how long I need to have worked in uk before I apply for aus reg? Thanks!


----------



## william951 (Jun 8, 2017)

*LinkedRN - Registered Nurse Jobs*

You can get quality Nurse Job Details on LinkedRN


----------



## william951 (Jun 8, 2017)

You can get quality Nurse Job Details on LinkedRN


----------



## william951 (Jun 8, 2017)

You can get quality Nurse Job Details on LinkedRN - Registered Nurse Jobs


----------



## william951 (Jun 8, 2017)

Jobs Best for Nurse in USA available at LinkedRN


----------



## william951 (Jun 8, 2017)

Best Nurse Job at LinkedRN


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

As a nurse your better off contacting AHPRA which is the nursing board of Australia they will be able to guide u plus they will provide you with your registration in Australia ... good luck if you need anymore info let me know 

Louiseb


----------



## william951 (Jun 8, 2017)

*LinkedRN*



william951 said:


> Best Nurse Job at LinkedRN


 http://www.linkedrn.com/


----------

